# WING MIRROR REMOVAL



## panbikes (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi Guys

Please can someone tell me how to remove the off side wing mirror from my TTR door, I want to remove the whole unit not just the glass ( mirror ) :?

Many thanks in advance 

Have a good week end

panbikes

278 hp TTR blue


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

I may be wrong but i'm not sure it's thats easy. 
I had my car keyed a while back and insisted with the body shop that absolutely no masks were used so it was a complete strip down on one side of the car. The geezer at the body shop explained that the whole door needs to be taken apart just to remove the wing mirror! so you might be in for a bit of big job I think.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Its not that difficult. Get the glass in the most upper position and gently pull the glass out from the bottom edge, it is very tight but it will come out, once the glass is out you will be able to see the electrical connections and also the crosshead screws which hold the mechanism for the glass holder attached to the shell of the door mirror, undo these srews, disconect the electrics and take out the plastic assembly. You should now be left with an empty shell mounted to the pillar which in turn is mounted to the door, you will notice a wedge between the shell and the pillar, get a flat bladed screwdriver and prize the wedge out, the shell can now be lifted off the pillar.

The pillar is held onto the door by two torx screws if you need to take this off as well. Just make sure on assembly that the wedge is fully driven home otherwise the shell will not sit back in the pillar correctly.

Hope that helps.

Graham


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Bryn said:


> I may be wrong but i'm not sure it's thats easy.
> I had my car keyed a while back and insisted with the body shop that absolutely no masks were used so it was a complete strip down on one side of the car. The geezer at the body shop explained that the whole door needs to be taken apart just to remove the wing mirror! so you might be in for a bit of big job I think.


LOL. Was this an Audi bodyshop?

Graham


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

[/quote]LOL. Was this an Audi bodyshop?[/quote]

No it wasn't! sounds like what he told me was a load of b****cks then? why do people do that? making it out to be more of a job that it really is. He'd already quoted me so there was no reason for it really - weird!


----------



## panbikes (Nov 14, 2004)

Many thanks Love_iTT

I will try this out on Saturday

regards

panbikes

278hp TTR blue


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Love_iTT said:


> Its not that difficult. Get the glass in the most upper position and gently pull the glass out from the bottom edge, it is very tight but it will come out, once the glass is out you will be able to see the electrical connections and also the crosshead screws which hold the mechanism for the glass holder attached to the shell of the door mirror, undo these srews, disconect the electrics and take out the plastic assembly. You should now be left with an empty shell mounted to the pillar which in turn is mounted to the door, you will notice a wedge between the shell and the pillar, get a flat bladed screwdriver and prize the wedge out, the shell can now be lifted off the pillar.
> 
> The pillar is held onto the door by two torx screws if you need to take this off as well. Just make sure on assembly that the wedge is fully driven home otherwise the shell will not sit back in the pillar correctly.
> 
> ...


There's alitlle black lever you turn to remove the Mirror, dont just pull it as it could break.


----------



## kwakefield (Sep 10, 2015)

Hi,

My really nice neighbour and his friends have stolen both wing mirror units from my audi TT S - police say not enough concrete evidence to take it to court ... anyone any idea how much it will cost to replace??? Not sure whether to go through the insurance or not.
Thanks


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Love_iTT said:


> Bryn said:
> 
> 
> > I may be wrong but i'm not sure it's thats easy.
> ...


whoever the body shop guy was is a total di** and needs a slap just to be sure :lol:


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

kwakefield said:


> Hi,
> 
> My really nice neighbour and his friends have stolen both wing mirror units from my audi TT S - police say not enough concrete evidence to take it to court ... anyone any idea how much it will cost to replace??? Not sure whether to go through the insurance or not.
> Thanks


That's so sad 

ebay items won't cost you the earth :wink:

There are right hand sides so just have a look.

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUDI-TT-MK1-COM ... nav=SEARCH


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

After removing the glass there's a fork type clip you need to remove which is very stiff so a pry bar or similar will be required to do this and a screw I recall.


----------



## Serendipitous (Nov 19, 2011)

follow this guide - it's a three minute job.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

kwakefield said:


> Hi,
> 
> My really nice neighbour and his friends have stolen both wing mirror units from my audi TT S - police say not enough concrete evidence to take it to court ... anyone any idea how much it will cost to replace??? Not sure whether to go through the insurance or not.
> Thanks


 Is this the right forum? TT S ? if its mk2 try mk2 forum and see if youtube has a vid on mk2.


----------

